
Show HN: Open Source Employee Handbook - dhandalanawaz
https://handbook.hackerbay.io
======
dsr_
"If you leave the company before 12 months. We will not provide you with an
experience and reliveing letter. Your employment with us will be invalid and
you will no longer be able to refer us to your future employers."

That seems to be a particularly bad warning sign.

Sane people might write:

"If you leave the company in your first 12 months, company policy is to
confirm your employment (title, dates) but offer no recommendation, positive
or negative, to future employers."

~~~
dsr_
ooh, and a total fail:

You're paid per hour of work done. We cap it to 40 hrs/week or 8 hrs/day
(Monday-Friday) \- If you work more than 45 hours a week (That's our hard
cap). You'll NOT be paid for those extra hours. We strongly encourage you to
spend time not working and doing something else if this is the case. We want
you to have a work-life balance. That's important. If you still want to work -
spend it on your personal projects.

... You will not be paid for it + You will also be penalised for the number of
hours you have idle time that week. For example : If you have 5 hours of idle
time, You will not be paid for those 5 hours + 5 hours of regular work will be
discounted from the salary.

\----

That's not legal.

+1 for open sourcing your handbook. -several zillion for not being in
compliance with basic employment law.

